# Is your golden from a breeder or rescue on the forum?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Bama is from Hooch.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My Flirt is from Doolin, too, although I did not get her as a puppy.

100% Housebroken is the way to go for me. 

Although the pups ARE cute..........


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If your answer was "No" but you would like it to be "Yes", Layla is still available !!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is from a breeder(not on the forum) Cruiser, Houdini and Abbie came from Dirks fund. Abbie(who has some Big named east coast blood in her background) was from a hobby breeder, who sold her to someone who couldnt keep her due to her husband having allergies, when they contacted her(breeder) she has some terrible family and health issues that she thought Dirks fund could find a better home then she could.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam was from a breeder not on the forum. Dillon was a rescue found by Jenna (AquaClaraCanines) in Florida, then transported to me cross country by members of this forum.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker's breeder doesn't post on the forum, but Tess and Wilson are from their last litter. They share the same Sire. Shadow's breeder, well...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Our two Goldens are not from a breeder on the form....but in a few years I would like to add a rescue to our home and this is the first place I would look.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MacKenzie was fostered by Mary (Maggies Mom) from Dirk's Fund. With the help of references from this forum and Mary, I was able to have her.

Brady is from a breeder not on this forum, but there have been half siblings of his on this forum.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia is from Homeward Bound GRR (Steve Harlin's group).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's breeder signed up for the forum but don't think she ever posted. 

I forget her username now... but I know there's a couple of Tomiskaway dogs on here.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan is from GRAPE Rescue.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> MacKenzie was fostered by Mary (Maggies Mom) from Dirk's Fund. With the help of references from this forum and Mary, I was able to have her.
> 
> Brady is from a breeder not on this forum, but there have been half siblings of his on this forum.


There's my sweet girl... Make sure to give her and Brady kisses from me!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Both of our boys are from the same breeder. I have told her about this forum and she said she would check it out, but I have no idea if she has signed up.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I couldn't decide how to vote so I didn't. I got Oakly from a breeder who is not associated with this forum and I got Caue directly from a gentleman who joined the forum to get ideas on how to rehome his golden. Though I have to thank the forum members that vouched for me and help to drive Caue from Connecticut to Maine.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My Milly is from the SPCA in Roanoke, VA. I do hope that friends I've made on GRF will lead me to the right breeder/mentor for my next golden, though!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she's from a rescue, but not one from this forum.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Our Dusty is from Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in WV and Sammy was adopted from the Prince George's County, MD animal shelter. As much as it would be fun to have a puppy we are committed to only adopting from a rescue or shelter, there are just too many adult dogs needing a good home. Our two little terriers were rescues as well.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's breeder is not on the forum, but there are so many fabulous breeders on here that I will have a very hard decision narrowing it down to which one of them our next dogs will come from!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Tucker's breeder doesn't post on the forum, but Tess and Wilson are from their last litter. They share the same Sire. Shadow's breeder, well...


 
Actually they are members, but they have never posted...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy is Lime Girl from Heather (Arcane's) last litter. A Tauri x Boston baby and we love her to bits!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't know about the forum when I was looking for a breeder; I went through the local Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oops! I accidentally voted '_No-__ My golden did not come from a breeder or rescue on the forum."

_However, I would like to get my next golden from a breeder on the forum! 
Vito was my little flunk from a guide dog program.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I also didn't know how to vote.
Dylan came from a breeder (Bridlewold Kennels) and she passed away 2002
Bobby was rescued off a porch in Wildwood, NJ
Frankie rescued from ACSPCA
Erica from All Pets Rescue, NJ


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Tasha came from a strange lady's backyard! Buddy and Kyra are failed fosters from GBR.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes and no. 

I'm a breeder on this board so technically I have one from a breeder here and two from other breeders.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Didn;t know about this forum when I got Tinkerbell. But my next golden will hopefully come from someone here on the forum or someone they can recommend.


----------

